# The Black and Red Panel Belt



## Gentle Fist (May 18, 2012)

How may judoka use the Black and Red Panel belt in their club to represent 4th and 5th Dan?  I have heard that only USJA clubs use it but few actually utilize the variation and just use a plain black belt.

We have one 4th Dan that wears it on rare occasions but primarily dons just a plain black belt.

How about you guys?


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 18, 2012)

For those who are not sure what I am referring to, here is a picture of one with Kanji...


----------



## Bushidofryer70 (Dec 30, 2016)

Gentle Fist said:


> How may judoka use the Black and Red Panel belt in their club to represent 4th and 5th Dan?  I have heard that only USJA clubs use it but few actually utilize the variation and just use a plain black belt.
> 
> We have one 4th Dan that wears it on rare occasions but primarily dons just a plain black belt.
> 
> How about you guys?


Our Karate style utilizes a black and red panel belt ( each end in black) for fourth Dan and a red and black ( red ends) for 5th Dan and red and white belts for 6th,7th and 8th Dan. Of course a plain Black Belt is always acceptable.


----------

